
These 11 People Watch Every Movie, Especially the Gross Bits - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/destroy-earth-just-dont-smoke-how-hollywood-decides-whats-acceptable-1496422644
======
coreyp_1
Not worth fighting to get around the pay wall.

